# A few photos of the HO layout



## brando03 (Dec 15, 2010)

Just wanted to share some photos of the work done so far.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Looks good. Any overall pics of the whole layout?


----------



## brando03 (Dec 15, 2010)

At this time no. I'm waiting till I get more done to take some full size shots of it.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

looks heaps good. love the little hobo shack thing

whats the overall size of the layout?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Some fabulous scenery details there. Nice work!

TJ


----------



## brando03 (Dec 15, 2010)

Thank you, and the layout is just a 4x8.


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

Very nice work!


----------

